# Jaws



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Snapped a decent pic of my new rhom... I cant thank Jake enough for bringing this fish to WI!! He did a great job caring for him but now its my turn- this fish will be in my tank until he dies... heres a pic- more to come...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Beauty. How big?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

jesus that thing is nice. Great pickup


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hes 13"... i got a decent measurment of him in the rubbermaid--- hes thick as hell especially in the back area- kinda weird that 3 random people that have seen him have commented on that little fin behind the dorsal(not sure what its called)--- they never noticed it on skitso... not sure why?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

very nice, bet your chuffed!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Chuffed?
WTF
Is that some new slang or something?
Like Stoked or Giggity?
Aw these kids these days...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats KOK-Sure is a nice specimen-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Chuffed?
> WTF
> Is that some new slang or something?
> Like Stoked or Giggity?
> Aw these kids these days...


chuffed= happy , have a butchers at my sig, its English and its donkeys years old


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

the little fin behind the dorsal is the apidose fin, it dosnt have any rays on it apart on P.piraya which has one. its basically a fat resevere. its a storage fin i think?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

chuffed is an understatement locust... he really is the definition of "rhom"--- I cant get ehough of this guy---


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Grats on the new Rhom bro, looks like a beaut, where in WI are you at?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Very nice! Your one lucky SOB if I had been closer he would be in my tank! Seriously though, congradulations!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Very nice! Your one lucky SOB if I had been closer he would be in my tank! Seriously though, congradulations!


yeah in all honesty i should have jumped on this guy from day 1... i didnt really realize jake was looking to sell him until i read about it in some random thread... im lucky someone else didnt grab this guy for sure- he does need to be seen in person to be appreciated... the pics do nothing for his size-- and he is very active swimming at all depths of the tank and using ALL of his space-


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

So, this is the biggest Venny in the US? Looks great, can't wait til mine gets that big


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well jake posted that claim--- he may be... he may be not? but until someone tops him in size i guess he can hold that claim? i cant think of a freshwater fish id rather have personally-

ill try to get a pic of him head on... that way you can see his thickness and those lower front teeth are CRAZY--- when transporting him into my tank he was repeaditly biting(hard) at the net and the metal frame on the net... it was a bit scary---


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet rhomb KOK nicest vinny on here i think


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Glad to see some pictures! It sounds like he is settling in just fine in his new home.
Very happy for you Mike. Enjoy!!


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you got in your collection KoK, I have been curious for a while now; what other P's do you have?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Waxmaster--- right now I have just the big Vin and a very nice small blue diamond--- the blue diamond(4") is in my 72 bowfront and is gonna be a monster... after only a week he is hitting his food before it hits bottom and is starting to "chase"--- im looking forward to growing him out over the years at work-

other than that I have the bearded dragon(pics in rep forum)... and thats all i currently have- this was my 5th serra in that tank in the last 4 years and im proud to say this will be my last- started with a nice guyana, then went to an elong, got sick of him and went with the monster peru, always wanted a vin so shortly after G got his in i sold the peru and got skitso.... was planning on sticking it out with him but i heard about jakes deal and after thinking about it for a couple days i realized i couldnt pass this opportunity up--- i dumped ALOT of money between all these fish to get to this point... but im as happy as can be- maybe happier!?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

jdk79 said:


> Glad to see some pictures! It sounds like he is settling in just fine in his new home.
> Very happy for you Mike. Enjoy!!


So anyways man, when do you start your new "plans"?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW he looks great. King of all Venezuelan RHoms right there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

haha... nice avatar lament- yeah i thought king would be a good name for him, but while watching him tear apart my net during transport i was having visuals of the movie jaws- the name fits-


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So what happened to skitso?

the new rhom looks amazing....


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

good looking rohm you got there king


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Mike- Im gonna go buy a 210 all-glass tank I decided in a week or so set it up then just wait for the things to come in...it should be exciting too. Hope its worth it I gave up alot selling that vinny to you!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

210 now huh? damn!! you did give up a great rhom but hes in a great home now so all is good bud--- keep me posted on your project---



06 C6 LS2 said:


> So what happened to skitso?
> 
> the new rhom looks amazing....


skitso is still in wisconsin...appleton to be exact--- thanks man... he is amazing


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow is he ever tall looking!!!!!!!!! one of the nicest ever non diamond rhoms ive seen to date


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice rhom


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

here are a few pics i snapped the other night... kinda dark- the little chimp came outta nowhere- he must be chasing the tetras when the lights go out because he is calm as can be with the lights on--- except for when he has been trying to attack his reflection--- i dont think the chimple will stay, actually this morning it was barely visible again... anyway...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

holy sweet red eyed vinny rhomness! is it your tank/light making him look green, ever thought about changing that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um... no- but your computer is! he looks his normal color on my comp-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> um... no- but your computer is! he looks his normal color on my comp-


yeah must be my green eyes! sweet fish mate


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what are you feeding him?

it would be awesome if he could tolerate a ton of neon tetras that would be an amazing amazon setup.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well he hasnt eaten yet... been 5 days, so im not to worried-- hes dipped down at his smelt but always pull up before eating- he will be fed a strict diet of smelt... i will be getting a school of 20-30 neons soon lament as i have already thought that would look sweet-


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He is still looking great to this day!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Great looking rhom KOK. Glad you picked him up, no matter what you paid you got a deal on a great fish.

And from what I believe that is the biggest known Vinny rhom in the US from this board and a few other fish sites. There is a possiblity a different importer brought something in, but I'd say very small possibility. I'd say you have the biggesy vinny in the US until proven otherwise.

What type of light do you have? Or is it your gravel giving the rhom a tanish look?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the lights are power compacts... 1/2 the power at 198 watts... its the peat in my cannister that gives the water the tint- i like it myself- thanks for the compliments but like i said this fish needs to be seen in person to really be appreciated-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

are you able to do a vid of him?, would be good


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... i dont know man? thats all new to me, never tried--- cleaned his tank for the first time last night... he wouldnt leave the powerhead- and i had to push him to the other end, it was a bit of a struggle- he handled it pretty well tho--- i cant get over him relentlessly attacking his reflection on the back wall! jakes lighting was alot different in his home, im thinking thats where he is getting confused?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

here he was right after giving him his first water change- i only get to see these colors when he comes swimming along the front of the tank... as you can see his blue is barely hangin on, but its there!!!---


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

that is a truly mouthwatering fish! im not joking, the hump, the jaw, the red eye, dont let him get chimpled !, its your black background doing it, i had to change to light blue, we need more pics like that with some daylight showing his full colour


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i really dont see that chimple lasting--- it looks like its gonna go away anyday now.... your right to bud... we dont need it!!! haha- i was wondering if i flipped the background around how it would look...? the back side is blue- should i try it? hmmmm, now im thinkin.....


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

really nice fish KoK!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah i really dont see that chimple lasting--- it looks like its gonna go away anyday now.... your right to bud... we dont need it!!! haha- i was wondering if i flipped the background around how it would look...? the back side is blue- should i try it? hmmmm, now im thinkin.....


an anti-chimple background is a must, give the blue a go and take a pic, this is coming from a fellow rhom luver!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well its a go then, should be pretty easy to flip around now that my hob filters are gone--- i guess i didnt think blue would produce less of a reflection but now that i think about it ..... it makes sense? more pics comin in the am.... HOORAY! haha-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well its a go then, should be pretty easy to flip around now that my hob filters are gone--- i guess i didnt think blue would produce less of a reflection but now that i think about it ..... it makes sense? more pics comin in the am.... HOORAY! haha-


just speaking from experience, mine was going garrety at the reflection with black , switched to blue n he cant see himself so well, light blue actually looks not that light thru the water, n the fish colours show better, imo,


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im thinkin your gonna be right bud--- i prefer the white/grey look on rhoms(like yours) vs black anyways so im sure itll be for the better all the way around-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> im thinkin your gonna be right bud--- i prefer the white/grey look on rhoms(like yours) vs black anyways so im sure itll be for the better all the way around-


yeah the tail and anal fin stays black, makes a good contrast to the body i think


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

Locust...KoK..stop making out!! guys im just joking.. sick rhom! I wanted it! no money and my tank was too small.. Looks amazing though man!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well the switch to blue was very easy, so itll be easy to go back if i choose? i like the blue, it seems to liven the tank up more, but it did nothing for reduction in his reflection- i think its more my kitchen/lr lighting thats causing this? but like i mentioned his chimple is downsizing... as you can see in the pics its pretty much not there--


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

just had a rhomgasm


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... yeah, i know what you mean- a nice rhom always gets the blood flowin--- does the blue look better? he looks more greyish now- i could tell right away- the pics kinda suck, another example of a good quality camera but a shitty photographer!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

its your opinion that matters, i think the top pic looks better in a more natural looking way, but its hard to to decide whats better just looking at pics, do the colours show better wit blue? mines got some algae on the back glass so doesnt look so flat, the darker it is the deeper (going back) it looks, the blue should make the red eye show better coz its the opposite colour to red, its like if you have a red subject u show it on a blue background to make it stand out,


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

locust said:


> just had a rhomgasm


imagine what youd if you could see his two front teeth... there totally exposed and HUGE... need to be in front of him to take the pic and the only time is if im takin one from the end of the tank... those pics always end up blurry--- "shitty photographer syndrome"


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

look at the difference here just different light tubes , the yellow looking one is a jbl colour tube, the blue one is an ordinary arcadia tropical


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW what a difference... what do you mean "tubes"? that like a different lens for the camera?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> WOW what a difference... what do you mean "tubes"? that like a different lens for the camera?


no the tank light tubes, and my Brazil, same fish different light tube


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude you have two rhoms? didnt even know that- id like to try some different colored tubes but i think with the plants im kind of stuck with what works best for them?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude you have two rhoms? didnt even know that- id like to try some different colored tubes but i think with the plants im kind of stuck with what works best for them?


mate il have a 12ins diamond as well by the weekend ! personally i couldnt give a toss about what my plants do more interested in the rhoms


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well hes lightening up even more now that hes had the blue/green background for a few days now--- i was gonna change it right back to black but am starting to like the new grey look...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hes looking good, perfect specimen


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Cracking Rhom! The blue background looks much better. Leave it like that but at the end of the day its your tank and fish.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah curl- im liking the blue more and more everyday.... black is so..... black? the blue gives the tank alot of life and it turns the rhom some different colors... like yesterday when i got home from work the rhom was a crazy new dark purple color... it looks crazy- his whole bottom half and back tail are a crazy purple tiger design while the rest of his body is that drak grey--- looks cool as hell- ill post another pic showing it later.... but im thinkin the new colors are from the new background?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah i reckon they can reflect certain colours from around them,


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

fanciful....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

this seems to be his newly adapted color now with the blue background... its a look ive never quite seen on any of my rhoms before... the flash brightens it up just a bit, so its much more definitive in person- but you kind of get the idea... the first thing that i thought of was purple tiger... so there you have it! a new varient.... the "Purple Tiger"---
















kinda tough to see in the pics but his whole bottom side and up to his tail turned a dark purple leaving a tiger pattern where the purple creeps up and turns to grey---


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice looking rhom, wish i had the space for one


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the lights are power compacts... 1/2 the power at 198 watts... its the peat in my cannister that gives the water the tint- i like it myself- thanks for the compliments but like i said this fish needs to be seen in person to really be appreciated-


Ah that makes sense, I had peat too in my tank and remember that color of water. :hammer to head: duh.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

size tank is he in i dont think that was stated? but nice rhom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...125...


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ...125...


thanx its a sexy badass fuckin rhom

if you dont mind how much you pay for it?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what i paid for him and what hes worth are two totally different stories- i got a great deal by buying him from a member that had an itch to do something different--- i would think that if one of the sponsore had this fish he would cost between 7-800$ to get shipped to your home...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lookin damn good man-How the appitite? Is he settleing in well for ya now!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the appetite is the only thing lagging with this guy... its only been a coule weeks tho--- he gets all worked up when food is in the tank--- he'll cirlce it point down at the food and then pull up as if hes saying "no thanks"... kinda frustrating but im not to worried- he'll eat--- with his massive size he could go a looooong time without food--- but im thinkin anyday now? otherwise he is a perfect fish-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the appetite is the only thing lagging with this guy... its only been a coule weeks tho--- he gets all worked up when food is in the tank--- he'll cirlce it point down at the food and then pull up as if hes saying "no thanks"... kinda frustrating but im not to worried- he'll eat--- with his massive size he could go a looooong time without food--- but im thinkin anyday now? otherwise he is a perfect fish-


Glad to hear he is at least showing interest in it-Shouldn't be much longer then!!!-Can we look forward to some vids in the future?

Damn could I have butchered that ne worse!!!!LOL


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ill leav the vids as a "possibility"- plenty of pics tho/// haha!!


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> what i paid for him and what hes worth are two totally different stories- i got a great deal by buying him from a member that had an itch to do something different--- i would think that if one of the sponsore had this fish he would cost between 7-800$ to get shipped to your home...


yea i knew if you bought him straight up it would cost around that but i guess when you said a itch to do somthin different you mean a trade or somthin


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, i bought him outright from jake on the boards... he wanted to do something different which is why he was getting rid of him--- i can see where most people would get very bored with a solo fish- i, however love having just one "show" fish... just an update he did take down most of a piece of smelt yesterday!!! so thats good, now i just have to figure out the damn reflection with the background-


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i just picked up the same fish from SA, but only 5"...they turn black @ about 10"+??

i'm jealous, he's a beauty, love the look...can't wait for mine to look like that...few years :/


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

daaaang you did buy sa's last vinny? ive seen that one on his board for sale ---- where in the hell are the pics bud? but yeah they generally dont turn dark until they get larger... put him on a dark substrate(black) anyways and he will look killer! hows the fish doing?


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Just thought I would give credit where credit is due. That Vinny is amazing. The King of Kings owns the King of Rhoms--- quite appropriate. Keep us updated with pictures! That is a very rare fish and I am Jealous.

And primetime3wise---Take some pictures of your Vinny. I also would love to see what it looks like. Don't leave us hanging.

On a side note&#8230; I was reading that you were having problems with your Vinny banging the glass--- I had this same problem with my Rhom as well. I experimented with many different ideas and found this to be the most efficient. In fact my Rhom's chimple has completely healed.

I installed bubble walls on each end of the tank. They do not take up much space (I know this was a concern) and I also like the look of them. If you do not like the look of the bubble wall you can always cover it with gravel-the bubbles will still provide the same warning for your fish that the tank ends here.

Anyhow, it worked for me and I thought I would just throw it out there.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

comin in tommorow morning, will do.

getting an irritans and 5 terns also, i splurged, lol i'm done ordering for a long long time.

look for pics of all


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> Just thought I would give credit where credit is due. That Vinny is amazing. The King of Kings owns the King of Rhoms--- quite appropriate. Keep us updated with pictures! That is a very rare fish and I am Jealous.
> 
> And primetime3wise---Take some pictures of your Vinny. I also would love to see what it looks like. Don't leave us hanging.
> 
> ...


thanks man- he is amazing- the bubble wall seems like a cool idea, and would look cool--- only problem is he isnt bumping into the ends, he seems to know where the tank ends- he will slowly turn to the back wall of the tank... see his reflection... and chase the sh*t out of it--- i have managed to reduce the reflection a bit, but i still do like your idea- maybe i could run one or two long ones across the back of the tank? that would surely work if i could make it happen... thanks for the tip-


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow Kok haven't checked out this thread since you posted the first pics. He is one bad ass looking rhom. I know how big of pain it is to try to get your fish to stop chasing his reflection. My elong used to do it all the frickin time. Only on one end of the tank though. Great looking rhom though. Also agree that it sucks not being able to capture ur fish's true coloring with the camera. Seems like my reds always look 200 percent duller through the camera lense.
E


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks biznas... yeah not only the color but the sheer size of this guy... he looks small in the pics--- but yeah it does suck having him chase.... hes VERY calm for me and real active as well so i cant complain--- ill figure something out to solve the chasing problem eventually- and im starting to think this is why his diet is suffering? when i throw a smelt in he acts like he is protecting it from the reflection instead of just eating the damn thing--- hes only been in my tank for 2.5 weeks also... i think he'll be fine-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

is it your room lights causing the reflection?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah... ill figure somethin out locust-


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Nice Rhom QoQ. I hope you are happy with your decision. Sounds like you are! Whens HHH coming back?


----------

